# Do Standing Orders Get Paid On Bank Holidays?



## Wishes (2 May 2010)

I have a standing order that leaves my account every Monday.  Do S/O's get debited from your account on a bank holiday's or will it automatically be debited the following day - Tuesday?


----------



## torres9 (14 May 2010)

It'll come out on the Tuesday


----------

